# Favorite music Genres and MBTI



## Uralian Hamster

I'm impressed by how many genres you people can name...

ISTP and I listen to mainly indie rock, alternative rock, folk and classic rock. The only band that doesn't fit into this is rammstein, I love the way they sound but don't enjoy listening to any other kind of metal. I also like some rap...mostly mid 90s south like ESG and scarface.


----------



## Narcotic

ENTP

Main favourites:
Technical Metal (Tech Death, Djent, Mathcore and friends)
Midwest Emo
Math Rock
Post-Punk

BUT ALSO:

Black/Death/Thrash/Doom/Prog Metal, Post-Rock, Indie Rock, 50's Jazz, Fusion, Big Band, Psychedelic Pop, Post-Hardcore, Drone, IDM, Romantic period, Funk and Hip-Hop.

It's kind of an interest area.

*Coincidentally, if you ever want a musical recommendation in any of the above genres, just send me a message, I'm happy to give you a recommendation.*


----------



## CrystallineSheep

INFP:

Metal
Rock
Punk Rock
Dark Wave
Alternative
Classical
Opera 
Jazz 

Everything in between. I listen to anything that is good.


----------



## Grunfur

INTP

Black metal (atmospheric, dsbm, melodic)
Progressive rock
Space rock
Dreampop
Shoegaze
Alt Rock
some Jazz and Classic folk
Classical guitar
Dark electro


----------



## Drakasin

ENFP

Mainly all kinds of Metal (mainly Power Metal and Sypmhonic Metal) but I am also open-minded to all different genres


----------



## stilldaydreaming

ISFP here. Yeah i prefer music with beautiful and catchy melody--and of course good lyric (tho sometimes crappy lyrics have nice melody :v). My playlist these days: jpop mostly, indie girls, pop song. Some Kpops are good (esp. DBSK's . I enjoy them as five btw).


----------



## L

ENTP 5w4-9-4

I like:
Rock
Hard Rock
Alternative 
Some metal
Piano and some classical stuff that I have heard, it's very calming


----------



## Elaminopy

@_REiF_, @_Quantum Knight_

You guys have similar taste to mine. Just thought I'd direct you here in case you found some other bands you wanted to have a listen to that you would also like.

I'm kind of stuck between ISTP and INTP. I have 2 playlists that I listen to and they are reported to last.fm. The playlist "All" has all my music that I enjoy enough where I would never want to skip it if it randomly came on. The playlist "Best" has my favorite bands from the "All" playlist. I alternate between listening to them all the way through. They are all ordered by release date, regardless of band or genre.

Here are the bands from my "All" playlist, grouped by genre. The red ones at the top of each list are the ones from my "Best" playlist. The blue ones are the others:

*Metal*
*Progressive Metal*
Dream Theater
Ayreon
Symphony X
Pain of Salvation
Into Eternity
Suspyre
Spheric Universe Experience
Vanden Plas
Spiral Architect
Zero Hour
Adagio
Andromeda
Beyond Twilight
Evergrey
Wolverine
Star One
Circus Maximus
Anubis Gate
Citriniti
Stream of Passion
Guilt Machine
Redemption

*Power Metal*
Angra
Sonata Arctica
Luca Turilli
Kamelot
DragonForce
Demons & Wizards
Dark Moor
Cain's Offering
Blind Guardian
Stratovarius
Rhapsody of Fire
Warmen
Sinergy
Celesty
Labyrinth
Aina
Kiuas
Beautiful Sin
Serenity

*Symphonic Metal*
Therion
Nightwish
Within Temptation
Epica
Haggard

*Melodic Death Metal*
Children of Bodom
Raintime
Blood Stain Child
Luna Mortis
HDK

*Alternative Metal*
System of a Down

*Folk Metal*
Finntroll
Elvenking
Battlelore

*Symphonic Black **Metal*
Dimmu Borgir

*Metalcore*
Protest the Hero
Twelvestep

*Industrial **Metal*
Marilyn Manson
Rammstein
Powerman 5000
Gothminister

*Heavy **Metal*
Savatage

*Nu **Metal*
Korn
Limp Bizkit
Slipknot
Disturbed
Linkin Park

*Gothic Metal*
Tristania
After Forever

*SID Metal*
Machinae Supremacy


*Rock*
Alien Ant Farm
Tenacious D

*Progressive Rock*
The Mars Volta
Kansas

*Post-Hardcore*
At the Drive-In

*Visual Kei*
X JAPAN
MALICE MIZER

*Industrial*
Mindless Self Indulgence

*Alternative Rock*
Muse
Jimmy Eat World
Chevelle
Cold

*J-Rock*
Gackt
*
Pop Rock*
No Doubt
Maroon 5

*Gothic Rock*
Evanescence

*Punk** Rock*
Billy Talent
blink-182

*Indie Rock*
Modest Mouse
The Killers
*
Emo Rock*
My Chemical Romance


*Other*
*Alternative*
They Might Be Giants

*Electronic*
Juno Reactor
Björk
Orbital
Air
múm
Daft Punk
Röyksopp
Worm Is Green
Central ARC

*Comedy*
"Weird Al" Yankovic

*Funk*
Jamiroquai

*Tango*
Gotan Project

*Video Game Music*
The Black Mages

*Britpop*
Keane


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

INTP
Psychedelic rock/Hard rock/Classic rock
Also a bit of Indie rock


----------



## EternalNocturne

ENTP 7w6
Ak sveta govs, where do I start.. I have fairly eclectic taste in music.

Oh wait.. I've done this before.
Here's a very slightly outdated list.
And as it turns out, I'm really just not that huge on Mumford either.. I liked a couple of their songs, but aside from them, I just can't get into any folk.
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/96415-enfp-music.html


----------



## MonieJ

ISTJ

Rap
Jrock
Jazz
Kpop
R&B
K-rap
Some Jpop
Reggaeton
Spanish Rock(Just gettin into that actually)


----------



## Moya

INTP

Indie rock
Alternative rock
Britpop
Classic rock
Some R&B
Some hip-hop
Folk rock
Psychedelic
Progressive rock
K-Pop

Your theory about NTs definitely rings true for me.


----------



## Off The Hitch

INTJ

Basically EVERYTHING except for screamo/metal/rock (punk is sometimes acceptable) and what I call "club music". Stupid Lil'Wayne nonsense.


----------



## yamanbt

Quantum Knight said:


> I have a theory:
> 
> iNtuitive types might be more into unusual or progressive music, while Sensing types would be more into traditionally structured music.
> 
> SP's I believe would like more fast-paced or upbeat music with lots of verbal imagery and catchy rhythms. E and/or T types being most likely to enjoy aggressive genres such as hard rock/metal.
> 
> SJ's, with focus on tradition and belonging, would likely enjoy oldies, top 40, country, classical, or religious types of music.
> 
> NT's seem like the type who would be interested in unusual time signatures, experimental instrumentation, and subject matter dealing with complex or sophisticated topics.
> 
> NF's seem like they'd be more into something that would be poignantly emotional and esoteric, or idealistic in nature. They may enjoy progressive music as well as political subject matter.


I like this breakdown. I think it is very accurate, in general. As an NF, I definitely think we look for the poignantly emotional and esoteric qualities in our music. I am an interesting case, because as a musician myself, I have NT views about music as well (i.e., unusual or sophisticated time signatures and chord progressions). However, the intricacy and eccentricity of the music must have purpose and resonance (that's where my strong NF comes in). For example, I used to work with a producer, whom I believe to be an INTJ. He liked the type of music, and subsequently made the type of music that was "different for the sake of being different". I hate that shit. I love sophistication and intricacy in music, but I am not above catchy songs. The ideal sound for me is both sophisticated and catchy. That is how I generally write songs (at least in my eyes, lol).

Also, I would like to introduce the variable of cultural background into the equation. Music is an essential part of culture. Mix culture with MBTI, and that would make for a heck of an educated guess about a person's musical tastes. Furthermore, I added culture as an indicator, because ignorance of other cultures can have just as much of an influence. 

With that being said, consider this video:





The last four comments on this video are mine (I had a lot to say). My main issue with the video was that the young lady explained how a lot of people don't like country music due to lack of understanding, and then turned around and threw a blanket of condemnation over rap music because of her lack of understanding. Read my comments on the video page, which explain my issues with the video in detail. 


Anyway, regarding the original question:



My MBTI type is INFP.



I primarily listen to Soul Music (both old-school and "neo-soul")



I also like Hip-Hop (mostly conscious hip-hop, but I can get into other types depending on lyrical content and skill levels of the rapper and/or producer)



Musically, I like Gospel a lot, even though I no longer profess Christianity.



I can also get into: Adult Alternative Rock, Jazz, Reggae, Calypso/Soca, Metal (if it's melodic enough).


----------



## marckos

IXTP 
Alternative ( Love smashing pumpkins)
rock
and some metal.


----------



## deseauxs

ENFP

I like pop, indie pop, alternative, rock, R&B, folk-ish pop, oldies, and psychedelic rock.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

ISTJ

Symphonic metal
Gothic (But not gothic metal)
& Classical


----------



## Doom

INFJ

Black Metal
Doom Metal (Traditional, Funeral Doom is good but I'm not big on it.
Thrash Metal
Not actually that big on Death Metal, some of it is ok but most of it just doesn't appeal to me.
Traditional/Prog Rock/Metal in general is great.
Some Folk is nice
Darkwave/Ambient 
Psytrance/GOA
Classical

I'm also a sucker for some Jpop, well most of the time it gets stuck my head but I can't complain.


----------



## Petrahygen

INTP. Heavy metal. Punk rock (only one). Rock.


----------



## Thief Noctis

INFP & 4w5
• Ambient (Port Blue <3)
• Techno
• Trance
• Dance
• Spiritual
• Electronic (Owl City only)

But exceptions to those genres are things like Blackmore's Night, Evanescence, Eric Saade, Within Temptation, Three Days Grace & The Script.

I can't stand metal, rap or classical/opera.


----------



## kadda1212

INFJ
- Singer/Songwriter, Folk
- Progressive Rock
- Alternative Rock
- Post Rock
- World Music
- Drum'n'Bass
- Nu Metal


----------



## Mayonaise

INFP

Punk Rock
Alternative Rock
Post-Hardcore
Indie Rock
90's Emo
Folk
J-Pop


----------



## MikeyLightning

INFP
Alt Rock 
Classic Rock
Christian Rock
Christian Hymns
Folk/Bluegrass

Jimmy Eat World
Death Cab for Cutie (nice background music)
Anberlin
House of Heroes 
Switchfoot
David Crowder Band
U2
Pink Floyd
The Who
Come Thou Fount (song)
Oh Brother Where Art Thou soundtrack and similar music


----------



## Dashing

INTP

Classic rock(*Uriah Heep* etc), progressive rock(*Yes *etc), the oldies(*The zombies* etc)  hugelist.txt

Stoner*(Asteroid etc)*, Progressive Metal(*Fates Warning* etc), THRASH METAL!!(*MEGADETH*!! ETC), Death Metal(*Death *etc), Doom Metal(*Candlemass *<3). hugelist.txt Also since Opeth doesn't really fit a genre.... *OPETH*!

I listen to a selective selection of rap and drum&bass. *Immortal Technique*, *Pendulum*, *Prodigy*...

When I'm in the right mood I'll have me some *Ministry*.


----------



## typhoid Forrest

INTJ seems most likely.

Classical (mostly Romantic-20th century). I grew up listening almost exclusively to this and folk music and it's my favourite genre, despite being a metalhead who wears band shirts every day/has a patched jacket/goes to every local gig possible. That's not a contradiction. 
Extreme metal (mostly black and death now, and always the rawer, unintentionally weird, more aggressive side of it; most prog/avant-garde metal comes off as forced and superficial or a poor imitation of classical techniques. However, when it's done right - as in my favourite band ever, Voivod - it's transcendental.)
Coldwave, the French solution to post-punk not being bleak enough.  Also minimal synth and synthpop because synthesisers are amazing.
Old-school industrial/EBM/aggrotech/psytrance. See above.
70s prog/art rock (which tends to be less forced and more inventive/ambitious than progressive metal).
Chiptune and 80s/90s video game music (seriously, have you ever tried transcribing this? There's some really interesting stuff going on, especially when listened to through headphones so the bass is clearer).

...then other stuff like (modal) jazz, old calypso, folk music (currently into Slavic/Balkan/Chinese stuff), even the occasional bit of mainstream pop if there's enough bass to it.

Music is one of the cornerstones of my existence; I love to explore it, usually without a map. The best music possesses a truly unique atmosphere which almost changes my perception/allows me to see closer to something hidden. I don't know how to verbalise that XD

I'm interested in getting into rap or hip-hop, but I don't know what perspective to approach it from. Nonetheless, if anyone has any really solid recommendations, I'd appreciate them a lot; ditto any genre I seem to have completely overlooked so far.


----------



## Soldier of fortune

ENTJ

-Rock and roll
-Classic rock
-Hard rock
-Punk
-Post punk
-New wave
-Brit pop
-Alternative rock
-Progressive rock
-Trip hop
-Electronica
-Classical music
-Instrumental music
-Indie


----------



## Chascoda

INFP


Genres:

-Alternative
-Electronica
-Electropop
-Eurodance
-Pop
-Goth pop
-Acid trance
-Rave


Artists:

-Britt Nicole
-Bjork
-Cascada
-Enya
-Evanescence
-Kerli
-Krystal Meyers
-Natasha Bedingfield


Songs: 


-Earth Intruders by Bjork
-Mutual Core by Bjork
-Crystalline by Bjork
-Oceania by Bjork
-Dull Flame of Desire by Bjork
-Unison by Bjork
-Zero Gravity by Kerli
-Bulletproof by Kerli
-Shine by Krystal Meyers
-Sweet Dreams(Eurythmics cover) by Krystal Meyers
-Good Day by Britt Nicole
-Breakthrough by Britt Nicole
-Strip Me by Natasha Bedingfield


Interesting.. I sort of halfway alphabetized it. xD

I like music with deep lyrics, but a happy sound. Or, weird lyrics with a sad sound. (It's interchangeable)


----------



## Nightshade

INFP
- varieties of metal, but my favorite is "doom" (November's Doom, Draconian, My Dying Bride, Skepticism, Agalloch, Bathory)
- darkwave (Claire Voyant, Black Tape for a Blue Girl, Dark Sanctuary, Midnight Syndicate)
- goth rock (Bauhaus, Seraphim Shock, Bella Morte)
- Classical
- Video game soundtracks (Heavy Rain, Final Fantasy, Elder Scrolls)
- World/Neoclassical (Arcana, Azam Ali)

I also listen to a mixture of other genres...


----------



## Northcrest

INFJ and I listen to a wide variety but my favorites would be

Hip-Hop/Rap
Electro/Dubstep
J & K pop
The occasional video game soundtracks (Mainly Final Fantasy)


----------



## te1389

I think the OP's theory has some truth to it. I think the main factor is how much experience you've had with music as far as your exposure to different genres, education on theory, etc...and maybe being an INTP has drawn me to learning about music. My taste has changed as I find new ways of listening, but I can still appreciate some of my old music. It just depends on your mindset as you listen.

Progressive rock/metal, experimental stuff, various indie artists are my favorites. I do enjoy some simpler/straightforward music from time to time to keep things fresh. I usually look for creativity/originality above all else, but I'm also impressed by the musicians' skill level and love a band who you know puts everything they have into their music.

Just a few recommendations...
Technical and creative: Between the Buried & Me, Animals as Leaders, CHON, Native
Simple but passionate: The Casualties, Brand New, Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros, Polar Bear Club
Other favorites: Minus the Bear, The Fall of Troy, Paul Wardingham, Foals, Elitist, Streetlight Manifesto

I better stop before I get carried away


----------



## Arbite

INTP:

Anything I can close my eyes and lose myself in, regardless of genre.

Examples include:

Tchaikovsky's 6th (Classical)
Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight (Experimental Trance)
Ivan Carsten - Triumph (Hardstyle)
Singularity - Breathe (Glitch Hop/Moombah)
Collapse Under the Empire - Shoulders and Giants (Post Rock)
Black Sun Empire (Neurofunk)


----------



## Arioche

ENFP or ENTJ 8w7 4w3 7w8

I listen to wide range of genres, but primarily ambient, dark ambient, martial industrial, noise (including harsh and rhythmic), classical (mostly romantic to 20th century) and "indie" folk and rock (if you can call that a genre). 

I do listen to bit of everything though, from IDM to swings to dream pop to prog metal -- I'm not too particular about the genre but I'm VERY picky about the music itself. Every genre has their shits and golds.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

I would disagree on the SP in the Opening post. I can Imagin SPs listening to just about anything as long as it is a pleasing sensory experience.

As for me, ISTP with a preference for pretty much every genre of Metal, especially symphonic, Progressive and melodic death metal. The only genres of music I really have little to no tolerance for is Rap, Club/Dance, and Country.

Favorite bands would Include...
-Iron Maiden
-Black Sabbath
-Dream Theater
-Alestorm
-Kamelot
-Iced Earth
-Hammerfall
-Symphony X
-TOOL
-Insomnium
-Dark Tranquility
-Meshuggah
-Periphery
-Animals as Leaders
-Russian Circles
-Pelican
-Cult of Luna
-Evoken
-The Agonist
-In This Moment
-Ensiferum
-Eluveitie
-Sirenia
-Delain
-Epica
-Nightwish
-Edenbridge
-Xandria
-After Forever
-Leaves Eyes
-Children of Bodom
-Therion
-Static X
-Sonic Youth
-Dropkick Murphys
-Ayreon
-Arcturus
-Ulver
-Dimmu Borgir
-Immortal
-Emperor
-Rush
-Blue Oyster Cult
-Daft Punk
-Gorillaz 
-Soundgarden
-Stone Temple Pilots
-Guns N Roses
-Joe Satriani


Way too many others to list. I really do not care for most mainstream music, especially the current wave of pop.


----------



## Robopop

INTP

I listen to pretty much any genre, from blues to classical, country to ambient, but I am very picky about what kind of music I like.
It has to have a certain mood and texture, that's what I look for, I like music that is kind of surreal and hazy, like a late summer vibe, psychedelic music from the late '60s and '70s for instance is the kind of style that does have this feel. The Beach Boys generally are my favorite band though.

Here's a cool song that has a hazy, ocean vibe.


----------



## Pathosray

INTP

I'm into progressive metal, metal, melodic death metal, progressive rock and death metal, including:
Dream Theater, In Flames, Kamelot, Norther, Ayreon, Seventh Wonder, Sonata Arctica, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, Gojira, Megadeth, Tool, Scar Symmetry, Andromeda, Kalmah, Iced Earth, Riverside, Amorphis, Meshuggah, Insomnium, Devin Townsend, Coheed and Cambria, Dark Tranquillity, Star One, Pain of Salvation, Nevermore, Hemina, Edge of Sanity, SOILWORK, Death, The Human Abstract, Devin Townsend Project, Katatonia, Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Voyager, Slayer, Mastodon, Opeth, Animals as Leaders, Piotrek Gruszka, Trivium, Circus Maximus, Shadows Fall, Equilibrium, Dysrhythmia, Chimp Spanner, Arjen Anthony Lucassen's - Sta, Fair to Midland, The Devin Townsend Band, Krallice.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

INTP

Favorite bands are OneRepublic, Switchfoot, Death Cab for Cutie, Keane and Train.

But I also love the Indian fusion/Native American type stuff like Alborada and Cusco when I want instrumentals.


----------



## Geiger

ISTJ:

Prog Rock
Thrash Metal
Melodic Death Metal
Technical Death Metal
Progressive Metal
Power Metal
Expiremental Metal
NWOBHM
Expiremental Rock
Math Rock
Post-Rock
Jazz Fusion
IDM
House
Drone
Ambient
Post-Hardcore
Post-Punk
Expiremental Hip Hop
Alternative Hip Hop
Hard Rock
Psychdelic Rock
Blues
Hardcore Punk
Art Rock
Grunge


----------



## Zoraz

INFP... and in no particular order, some of my favorite bands by genre.

Progressive Rock - The Mars Volta, Circa Survive
Other Alt - AFI, The Format, Anberlin
Progressive Metal - Dream Theater, Green Carnation, Mastodon
Death Metal - Obscura, Death, lamb of God
Black Metal - Behemoth, Xasthur, Wolves in the Throne Room
Post-Rock - Kwoon, Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Neo-Classical - E.S. Posthumus, Rob Costlow
J-rock - Dir en grey, X-Japan, The Gazette, Phantasmagoria, Malice Mizer
Drone - Bull of Heaven

So that gives you some sort of idea.


----------



## Azure_Sky

INTP
For the most part I like rock (many different sub-genres of it). I also like Western classical, Eastern traditional music (especially classical Indian music), Jazz, blues, some electronic music, and a little bit of pop.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

INFP

MUSE... 

That is all


----------



## platorepublic

Arbite said:


> INTP:
> 
> Anything I can close my eyes and lose myself in, regardless of genre.
> 
> Examples include:
> 
> Tchaikovsky's 6th (Classical)
> Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight (Experimental Trance)
> Ivan Carsten - Triumph (Hardstyle)
> Singularity - Breathe (Glitch Hop/Moombah)
> Collapse Under the Empire - Shoulders and Giants (Post Rock)
> Black Sun Empire (Neurofunk)


I'm INTP too.

I like Classical (Bach, Rachmaninoff, Schubert...) too.

But I listen primarily to "trashy" pop music (anything that top the charts, including the infamous JB). 

My favourite band at the moment is Daughtry, and I would classify his music as rock/pop.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

ISTP.

in no particular order:
House
Metal
Rap


----------



## Iasuru

I like Rythm and Blue and I guess rap just as long as it's combined with R&B. I also don't mind pop but I'm quite choosy.


I don't like this new EDM lol.


----------



## Toru Okada

INFP

industrial / electronic / ambient / synth-rock / dark noir jazz


----------



## Beat_Crusader

I'm an INTP and I listen to a lot of alternative rock and indie rock


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Quantum Knight said:


> I wonder if there is a correlation between someone's MBTI and the kind of music they like.
> 
> I have a theory:
> 
> iNtuitive types might be more into unusual or progressive music, while Sensing types would be more into traditionally structured music.
> 
> *SP's I believe would like more fast-paced or upbeat music with lots of verbal imagery and catchy rhythms. E and/or T types being most likely to enjoy aggressive genres such as hard rock/metal.*
> 
> SJ's, with focus on tradition and belonging, would likely enjoy oldies, top 40, country, classical, or religious types of music.
> 
> NT's seem like the type who would be interested in unusual time signatures, experimental instrumentation, and subject matter dealing with complex or sophisticated topics.
> 
> NF's seem like they'd be more into something that would be poignantly emotional and esoteric, or idealistic in nature. They may enjoy progressive music as well as political subject matter.
> 
> Anyways, I'm an ISTP with strong N tendencies. *My favorite genres of music are various types of metal, rock,* prog, classical, and *some techno/electronic.
> *
> Favorite artists of mine, mostly by genre, include:
> 
> Dream Theater, Symphony X, Megadeth, Nightwish, Judas Priest, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Black Sabbath/Ozzy, Dimmu Borgir, Type O Negative, Queen, David Bowie, The Who, Rush, Led Zeppelin, Mussorgsky, Beethoven, Mozart, and Deadmau5.
> 
> As you can see, mainly metal, with a lot of classical music and prog influences and integration. These conform to my type of ISTP with strong N. I like my music adrenaline-pumping (Se), technical (Ti or Te?), and unusual, in a more obvious way (Ne).
> 
> What are your favorite kinds of music and how do you think it relates to your MBTI?


I am an INFP and the music that I have always enjoyed is what's highlighted above ;-)

I have never enjoyed listening to classical music and/or jazz on a continuous basis

My ESFJ 9w8 best friend and I thoroughly enjoy R&B Soul and House Party Music ;-)

Recently, I am discovering what a beautiful song is by just viewing the words, a type 4 suggestion 

It's funny because I've been living in SP mode for the longest and never really thought about what a beautiful song entails

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Fern

I've noticed the following relationships:

~ ISTP .... Scream-o music
-ISFJ .... Air Supply type stuff / Sappy music (sorry ISFJ's)
~ ESFJ .... Country
-ENFJ .... beautiful, loving, abstract love songs (and he's a _*dude*_)
~ INTJ ... the upper levels of musically omplicated pop
-ISFP .... The Smiths, Emilie Autumn, Beyoncee, Evanescence, Bob Dylan, Nine Inch Nails (I know a lot of ISFP's)


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

INTX(think J)

I love something from almost every genre but the hidden link would be some experimentation/well-developed imagery. I like something that is somewhat surreal and gives me a clear picture of the thought or emotion. 

Some examples:
Us and Them - Pink Floyd (experimental rock?)
Born to Die - Lana Del Rey (some type of pop..I hesitate to call her indie because well....lizzy grant era)


----------



## moonpixie

INFJ

Alternative/Indie/Folk Rock, Pop (Brit pop, Indie, alternative, synth/electro, dream), some punk.


----------



## physicsrabbit

INTJ

Genres:
- Classic Rock (the '60s and '70s in particular)
- Progressive Rock
- Alternative Rock
- Hard Rock
- Blues
- Jazz
- Folk Rock
- Classical
- Indie
- Film music
- Video game music

Favourite Artists/Bands:
- Led Zeppelin
- Pink Floyd
- The Rolling Stones
- The Who
- The Beatles
- Red Hot Chili Peppers
- Creedence Clearwater Revival
- Eric Clapton and bands he's been in, like Cream, etc.
- Queen
- R.E.M.
- Van Halen
- The Doors
- Genesis
- Jimi Hendrix
- Dire Straits
- Pearl Jam
- Florence + The Machine
- Rush
- Yes
- AC/DC
- ZZ Top
- Fleetwood Mac
- Santana
- Simon and Garfunkel
- Frank Sinatra
- Guns N' Roses
- Amy Winehouse

That's it, more or less roud:


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Synthpop and New Age
NF


----------



## Tonimiko

NF...Trance and House since 2009!


----------



## Major

NF;
Metal [especially "non-casual", you know, with interesting instruments (Korpiklaani) or symphonic elements (Dimmu Borgir, Nightwish) and industrial stuff going on (Turmion Kätilöt), without forgetting beautiful melodies n' rage n' aggression (Amorphis, Opeth, Children Of Bodom, etc)]
Hard rock (the more aggressive the better, I believe RATM goes here)
Soundtracks (Assassin's Creed, Harry Potter, TSFH)
Jazz, soul, R'N'B (Jo Stance, Brian Culbertson)
Progressive rock (Jethro Tull, some stuff from Opeth)
Classical music + new age + all that stuff ;>
Oh and let's not forget about pop music, shall we. Same with all that electronic music which I'm not dedicated enough to put into genres. (D-Vision, Dallas Superstars)
+ way too much to list, these were the things I like the most. x.x


----------



## NilesCrane

INTP - Mostly movie soundtracks and classical music, but i like jazz,swing,soul and classical rock like the beatles or led zeppelin, too.

Sometimes i listen Hip Hop and extreme Metal, well looks like i listen to basically every genre.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP

- opera
- Celtic
- eurodance/eurobeat/90s trance

I like but have yet to acquire a taste for 
- Greek
- Russian
- South American 
- Latin dance


----------



## clarinet cigarette

INTP. I'm into indie rock and classical.


----------



## jnfrr

MBTI: INFP 

Music genres: Rap, R&B, Hardstyle, (hard)rock, Deathcore, Deathmetal


----------



## Sanvean

INFP

I mostly like Ethereal, Dream pop, Post-Punk, New Wave, Indie, Classical, instrumental, hard/classic rock and some metal.


----------



## Aislinn

alternative, garage band, folk, blue grass, reggae, classic rock, psychedelic, industrial, grunge, indie, experimental, hard rock, rock, punk, electronic... I'm all over the board.


----------



## Lacrimosa

INFP
*
Grunge-*
_Alice in Chains, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden_
*Alternative-*
_The Red Hot Chili Peppers, Incubus, Snow Patrol, Oasis, A Perfect Circle, The Smiths, Morrissey_
*Soft Rock*_
Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond_
*New Wave/Dark Wave*
_The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Duran Duran, Depeche Mode _
*Nu-Metal *
_(Older) KoRn, (Older) Linkin Park, Deftones 
_*Classical
*_Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Vivaldi 
_
Any music that has a sad, soft, slow, haunting, beautiful, and ethereal melody or song that starts softly, sadly, slowly, and progressively builds up to a powerfully emotional and haunting hook/chorus. Music where I can feel the person's emotions as he/she sings or plays their songs with passion.


----------



## imaginaryrobot

INFJ
I like a lot of pop rock, oldies, classic rock, alternative, basically various forms of rock or pop. I'm pretty bad with genres and I am not picky at all. Maybe I shouldn't have even attempted to answer this question. lol If someone wants to tell me what genres I seem to like, that'd be cool, or if I even seem to have a preference at all.

Bands/Artists I like:
The Beatles
Simon & Garfunkel
The Doors
Pink Floyd
The Bee Gees
My Chemical Romance
Panic! at the Disco
Evanescence
MGMT
Foster the People
Maroon 5
System of a Down
Hawthorne Heights
Avenged Sevenfold
Keane
The Killers
Daft Punk 
America
Fleetwood Mac
The Cure
Mumford and Sons
Elton John
Enya
Muse
Tool
Neil Young


----------



## Dauntless

INFJ, everything but country.


----------



## Thief Noctis

I've probably already been on this thread at some point but can't remember, so...

INFP, and my favourite genre, by far, is ambient.
Next is techno/trance.
Then... alternative rock, possibly.

Favourite singer: Adam Young (Owl City)

Current favourite songs are Welcome to the Masquerade by Thousand Foot Krutch and Castle of Glass by Linkin Park (which are both far from ambient) so. xD A lot of the time it varies depending on how I'm feeling.

I _hate_ metal and rap though though.
And dislike classical/opera or jazz type stuff.

I do like pop but most of it now is meaningless like Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, etc. So it's difficult to say I like it. :bored:


----------



## confusedone

straight-lace shoegaze.


----------



## CelestialPanda14

INFP

Favorite artists: Lights and Adam Young (Owl City, etc.) (i c u there ShadowedSilhouette)
Favorite band: Run River North

Genres I listen to most often: electronic pop, ambient, electronic, indie pop, indie rock, dubstep, -some- pop, alternative rock, some k-pop (used to be a huge fan, not so much anymore) and others that I'm not really sure what to call?

I also like some christian pop and christian rock but I'm picky about it. I'm not as into the mainstream stuff they play on christian radio 24/7 as I used to be.
I don't hate hip hop but I'm not really into it; I can count the number of rappers I actually like on one hand.
I like some country but prefer not to listen to it very often.
Not a huge fan of screaming/growling/etc. It kinda scares me.

I just really like music that sounds unique and inventive; I value artists that have originality.
I love music that has a.. magical/dreamy quality to it. I love when a song just paints a picture in your head. I'm intrigued by lyrics that use a lot of metaphors; it's almost a challenge to try to interpret a song if the meaning isn't apparent at first.
Overall, I try to keep an open mind and a diverse palette but I can be pretty picky. I like a lot of stuff but it's not terribly often I'll hear something I'll really -love-.

Sorry for the long post; I'm gonna stop here before I ramble on any more.


----------



## Distill

INFP

I like dark and atmospheric/ethereal, and it took me a long time to work out what really draws me into music. Basically crushing, mesmerising, absorbing, but also beautiful. So I listen to a lot of Neurosis/Amenra (atmospheric sludge metal, these two are incredibly important to me), but I also dabble in black metal, dark ambient, neoclassical darkwave, dark folk, progressive rock/metal, a bit of post-rock and more. I also have a soft spot for electronic music, which can encompass both my srs and fun music sides.

There's also the stuff I listen to for fun, so that encompasses some more uptempo metal (Meshuggah/Sikth type things), hip-hop, stoner metal (which happens to be great working music, somehow), post-hardcore, hardcore/crust punk, and more poppy stuff as well. I really appreciate good rhythms, hence my love for both Meshuggah and MF Doom.

I also realise that a lot of this will mean nothing to a lot of people on here, but eh, maybe I can find some kindred spirits. They're few and far between.


----------



## wellfxd

ISTP.

I mostly listen to pop-punk, easycore, punk, screamo, post-hardcore, metalcore and some hardcore.

Not sure what it is about those genres, but I really do love them, especially screamo/spoken word/emo, like bands such as La Disupite and William Bonney (if any of those ring any bells). I think it's because I like the lyrics mostly, and the overall tone of most punk/post-hardcore suits my mood.

And I just love easycore because it's so upbeat...


----------



## NnaLundgren

wellfxd said:


> ISTP.
> 
> I mostly listen to pop-punk, easycore, punk, screamo, post-hardcore, metalcore and some hardcore.
> 
> Not sure what it is about those genres, but I really do love them, especially screamo/spoken word/emo, like bands such as La Disupite and William Bonney (if any of those ring any bells). I think it's because I like the lyrics mostly, and the overall tone of most punk/post-hardcore suits my mood.
> 
> And I just love easycore because it's so upbeat...



Haha lovely, you just nailed one of my ISTP friend playlist. 

Btw, this might be really off-topic but I´ll give it a shot for a quick answer. How can you help an ISTP to snap out of their not so unusual young adult depression about feeling useless?


----------



## wellfxd

NnaLundgren said:


> Haha lovely, you just nailed one of my ISTP friend playlist.


I'm not sure why, but I was expecting that sort of music to be popular to ISTPs.


----------



## CaptSwan

ENTJ. Soft, heavy, glam rock; punk and new wave. Also, 80's rap.


----------



## Lemxn

*INFJ.*

Here are some artist that I listen too (the ones I can remember right now).

HIM(and finish bands), 30 Seconds to Mars, Incubus, The Killers, Red Hot Chili Peppers, 3 Days Grace, No Doubt, The Pretty Reckless, Rammstein, Marilyn Manson, Nirvana, Linkin Park, Green Day, Panic! a the Disco, Hurts, Kanye West.
And then you have pop music. Lady Gaga (BIG FAN), Justin Timberlake, Jesse McCartney, Britney.
I really love Dubstep and House music too.


----------



## Solitaire U

ISTP

Stoner rock, space rock, stoner/space fusion, 'progressive', funk. Lots of feedback, intense crescendos, heavy bass, idiosyncratic styles, anything extremely distorted and heavy.

TOOL and to a lesser extent, A Perfect Circle stand apart. Then there's Fu Manchu(my favorite stoner band), The Melvins, Nebula, 35007, Earth, Earthride, Unida, The Obsessed, Down, Lowrider, Clutch, Deftones, KMFDM, Monster Magnet, and obviously Black Sabbath, just to name a few off the top of my head.

Also: Pavement, Alice in Chains, early Metallica, Pantera, Henry Rollins, Rage Against the Machine, Mushroomhead, ancient Judas Priest, some 1st. gen rap like Public Enemy, Ice Cube, Notorious B.I.G. and their various clones. List goes on and on. First four mentioned are mainstays.


----------



## Dont_Blink_11

INFJ
I'm pretty fluid : I'm pretty serious about my music. So it takes a lot for me to finally call myself a 'fan' of something. I'd call myself a fan of the RHCP and SOAD. But I listen to:
Indie Rock
Grunge
Alt Metal
Hardcore Punk
R&B with hints of Rap
Noise Pop
Rock and Roll (whatever Elvis was) 
Jazz
Blues
Punk (Post and Hardcore)
Alternative Rock
Rap Rock 
Classic Rock
Pop (Kerrang really isn't for me most of the time..)
and some honrable mentions: Swedish House, African House, Trapstep, Dupstep and whatever Bruno Mars is.


----------



## Dont_Blink_11

Lemxn said:


> *INFJ.*
> 
> Here are some artist that I listen too (the ones I can remember right now).
> 
> HIM(and finish bands), 30 Seconds to Mars, Incubus, The Killers, Red Hot Chili Peppers, 3 Days Grace, No Doubt, The Pretty Reckless, Rammstein, Marilyn Manson, Nirvana, Linkin Park, Green Day, Panic! a the Disco, Hurts, Kanye West.
> And then you have pop music. Lady Gaga (BIG FAN), Justin Timberlake, Jesse McCartney, Britney.
> I really love Dubstep and House music too.


I love you.
And of course, with such similar music taste, you're also an INFJ  
I thought The Pretty Reckless was only known to myself?!


----------



## wistful

*Personality type: *ISFJ
*
Interests: *Classical, rock, oldies, Gregorian chant, Byzantine chant, pop (mainly Backstreet Boys and One Direction), swing, acappella, acoustic, piano, certain movie soundtracks, and a little electronica, country, Christian, jazz, R&B, folk, and operatic metal.

*Favorite band: *The Beatles

*Favorite male vocalist: *Josh Groban
*
Favorite female vocalist:* Sarah McLachlan or Vienna Teng (leaning toward the latter)
*
Favorite song:* "Angel" by Sarah McLachlan (It is very special to me for various reasons.)

*Who I've started liking:* Shinedown, August Burns Red (I really like their Christmas music), Kings Of Leon, The Glitch Mob, Bat For Lashes, The Heavy, Joshua Radin, The Wailin' Jennys, Lindsey Stirling, Three Days Grace, and lately Lady Gaga. My nephew actually got me to listen to Lady Gaga thanks to a parody of "Bad Romance" on Youtube.


----------



## Hypaspist

ESTP

Favorite genres :
- Metal
- Punk
- Jazz
- D'n'B
- House
- Classical

I'm also experienced in too many sub-genres of ambient to list.


----------



## Fedor

OPs theory seems to be accurate on me at least. INTP and here is some of the music I like



There is a vast amount of other music I listen to though, but this happen to be closest to my heart.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

INFJ. And I don't know if I prefer music over lyrics. A bit of both.

Fave bands: Hm. Led Zeppelin, Nada Surf, Yeasayer, Wild Nothing, Passion Pit, The Clash, Travis, Depeche Mode, Jefferson Airplane, The Smiths, The Cure, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden...too many to name.
Fave musician: Lana Del Rey.
Fave genres: Alternative, rock, rock/pop, ska, punk.

I'll usually give anything a listen unless they're Taylor Swift, Selena Gomez, Katy Perry or Kesha. Not because I'm a snob but because I know they wouldn't appeal to me. That being said, they've all had catchy numbers in the past, ha.


----------



## Kittynip

Entp.
I love upbeat/interesting songs. Dream pop, indie, some mainstream and electronic.

I like Matt & Kim, Purity Ring, Regina Spektor, Sleigh Bells, Kitty Purry, Radiohead, School of Seven Bells, Passion Pit, Fun, Tegan & Sara...
Ehhh I'll just say a like a whole bunch. Haha.


----------



## knightingling

INFJ

Classical
Symphonic
Instrumental
Country
Jazz
Pop
R&B (sometimes)


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

INFP - I love so many different genres and I will listen to anything that is new to me! The weirder the better 

My favorite genres include...
Avant-Garde/Experimental
Black Metal (most types, I prefer Experimental BM, Psychedelic BM, Blackgaze, Post-BM and Ambient BM)
Ambient/Dark Ambient
Noise
Drone
Psychedelic
Electronic
Post-Rock
Shoegaze
Avant Jazz/Free Jazz
Funeral/Dark Jazz
Post-Metal
Post-Dub
Ambient Dub
Atmospheric Sludge Metal
Drone Doom
Abstract/Experimental Hip-Hop
Dark Folk
Classical
Industrial
EBM (Not EDM)
IDM
Breakcore
Aggrotech
Glitch
Ambient music with Field Recordings
Post-Punk
Noise Rock
Indie Pop
Chamber Pop
Art Pop
Avant Prog


----------



## Stone Drum

INFP as well. I'm a bit picky. I don't choose my music on genres. I choose my music based on individual artists and songs. 

Girl, don't even get me started on music roud:

Tool (prog metal band)
Led Zeppelin
Eric Whitacre
Song of Healing (Legend of Zelda)
Beyonce
Ravi Shankar and Anoushka Shankar and Zakir Hussain
Dvorak
Aida Nikolaychuk's rendition of Lullaby
Tony Royster
Tsungi Horn from Avatar Last Airbender
Spem in Alium
Carnival of Venice 
Haydn
Schubert- Standchen in particular
Bach
Jim Guthrie, notably "Little Furnace"
Philip Glass
Moshic
Daisuke Ishiwatari
Gamelan Music
Classical Tibetan Music
Japanese Koto music
Holy Wars the Punishment Due
Vizzutti-Variations on a favorite theme
Final Fantasy IV- Theme of Love
Devil May Cry- Out of Darkness
Vivaldi
OMG PERFECT PIANO OR HARP PIECES WITH GORGEOUS MELODY, HARMONY AND CADENCE :kitteh:

Music is my life if you can't tell


----------



## JosephtheSinger

I type as ESFJ and enjoy many different styles, such as: Classical, ragtime, jazz, easy listening (Dean Martin, Bing Crosby, etc.), 50s-70s pop, 70s soul, and retro country.


----------



## VIIZZY

INTP 

I'd say my tastes are eclectic but I tend to be obsessed with a specific genre for sometime before moving onto a new genre to obsess over.


----------



## rd93

ESFJ, all over the place

ambient, strange stuff (the abbasi brothers, sigur ros, brian eno, not really classical or strongly composition based)
some indie (cloud control, arctic monkeys, the smiths), some pop (lorde, lana del rey)
celtic music, folk music, enya, the skyrim ost
whatever you call The National because they are amazing
a lot of metal (eluveitie, tyr, turisas, lustre, cradle of filth, amon amarth, melankoli, agalloch, wintersun, aquilus, some symphonic, folk, ambient black, but not speed no thnx)

current ones that i repeat at unholy lengths are The National, Arctic Monkeys, Tyr, and Eluveitie

i tend to get into one thing and focus on it, then move on to something else, so my ipod is more like a storage space for phases of attachment


----------



## Adena

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> INFP - I love so many different genres and I will listen to anything that is new to me! The weirder the better
> 
> My favorite genres include...
> Avant-Garde/Experimental
> Black Metal (most types, I prefer Experimental BM, Psychedelic BM, Blackgaze, Post-BM and Ambient BM)
> Ambient/Dark Ambient
> Noise
> Drone
> Psychedelic
> Electronic
> Post-Rock
> Shoegaze
> Avant Jazz/Free Jazz
> Funeral/Dark Jazz
> Post-Metal
> Post-Dub
> Ambient Dub
> Atmospheric Sludge Metal
> Drone Doom
> Abstract/Experimental Hip-Hop
> Dark Folk
> Classical
> Industrial
> EBM (Not EDM)
> IDM
> Breakcore
> Aggrotech
> Glitch
> Ambient music with Field Recordings
> Post-Punk
> Noise Rock
> Indie Pop
> Chamber Pop
> Art Pop
> Avant Prog


I second this. I listen to everything; rock, pop, rap, classical, metal, musicals (god I love musicals), indie. Practically anything.


----------



## Beetle

ISTP

Classic Rock, 80's, Progressive Rock, New Wave, Irish Punk, Blues

Some Bands/artists I like:
Yes
Kansas
Big Country
Duran Duran
Motorhead
Electric Light Orchestra
Alan Parsons Project
Boston
Flogging Molly
Dropkick Murphy's
The Pogues
John Lee Hooker
Howlin' Wolf
Fleetwood Mac

To name a few.


----------



## DirtySocks

Enfp
* Trance: emotional/uplifting/melodic/hard
* Hardstyle
* Hardcore/happy
* Goa/Psychadelic
* 70's 80's and 90's pop and some rock (favorite bands: Modern Talking and Scooter)
* Opera
* Piano
* Soul
* Some hard-rock/heavy metal
* Eurodance
* Techno (old)
* Zen melody/music. 
* Anything relating to calming your mind and body (slow music such as meditation)


----------



## badpun

INFJ

My most favourite genres are: punk, emo, screamo, indie rock, math rock, and noise rock. When I first got into underground music I mostly listened to twee stuff like indie folk but now my tastes are mostly in favour of angrier and more abrasive music. I'm not actually an angry person but for some reason this kind of music really appeals to me. I'm actually listening to Big Black as I type this.


----------



## Nirel

ENTP
I used to listen to a lot of Dream theater and Steve Vai 10 years ago, then I got a bit into Eric Clapton and blues.
Now I listen mostly to Classical music my favorite composer is Bach.
To relax I listen to many different kinds of Dubstep, I also enjoy Flamenco, and sometimes I get nostalgic and listen to Led Zeppelin, New Metal, 90's - early 00's music and some 80's, though I was born in 86.


----------



## creative_fandom_reference

INTP, ILI I'm not quite sure how to define my taste in music but here goes
-some Korean/Japanese/Chinese pop music (mostly for their dancers and entertainment system probably factors into my Ti a bit)
-Thai & Viet music (for the lyrics it feeds my Ne and inner Fi)
-Rock (more cool lyrics)
-Latvian/French/Spanish music (either rock or pop or somewhere in between I really like the variety)


----------



## Ninja_dude

Pretty sure the theory is very very off. It's a common thing between types to listen to the same genre but nowhere near a law. My ESTJ friend loves AC/DC enjoys old music, but likes to listen and laugh(sometimes only listen) at modern rap, enjoys old rap.
Me, an ENTP, loves old stuff. Black Sabbath, AC/DC, Deep Purple, Iron Maiden, Leds, Pink Floyd, Chuck Berry, Guns'n'Roses, ZZ Top, BB King, Joe Bonamassa, Joe Satriani, Motorhead, Jimi Hendix, Stones, Airbourne, Genesis, The Police. Now i do enjoy also some video game soundtracks but not all.


----------



## Chompy

*INFJ*

I love spoken verse, I guess sort of poetry in the form of a rap is one way of describing it. I also love alternative rock, indie rock, pop rock. To be honest, I will give almost everything a go musically excluding country, heavy metal and straight up pop.

My favourite bands/artists are Twenty One Pilots (favourite by a long shot), Radiohead, The Killers, MIKA, The Strokes, 30 seconds to Mars, EyeDea, Lior, and the entire soundtrack to popular animated childrens film _'Spirit, stallion of the cimmaron.'_


----------



## Narcissus

INTP, progressive rock. Quite what fits your NT expectations 
I have a thing for weird time signatures especially (hell yea for that part of "Supper's Ready" that goes all 9/8) although I don't mind a standard 4/4 as long as it has something nice and unusual to offer in terms of, say, melody, or whatever else, I'm not sure where I'm going with this... Ooops.
I like things trippy and surreal though. Also ocassionally some classical music.


----------



## ficsci

INFP

Progressive-sounding metal & hardcore (or whatever falls under hard rock and sounds really complex and trippy).
Second to that, I like post-punk & dream pop.


But I also like 80s-90s pop music. Unapologetically.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP

I like Post-Rock instrumental, grunge, Neo-Classical, Jazz and Rap.. Music that you want as your background tune for your video.


----------



## Trout

INTP.

Experimental R&B
Hip-Hop/Rap
Indie Rock
Hard Rock
Post-Rock
Indie Pop
Electronic
Synthpop
House
Folk


----------



## fadedtone

80s speed, thrash metal, hard rock, post punk, goth rock, neofolk, 60s folk, 80s,70s dance, funk, dance, athese would be main, from darker moods to lighter


----------



## Ausserirdische

INFP

Punk Rock
New Wave
Synth Pop
Jazz
Blues
Classical
Videogame OSTs


----------



## Doran Seth

INTJ

Metal
Rap
Classical
Rock

in that order


----------



## Them_Bones

INFP

I am profoundly into rock and metal stuff. 
Hard rock, grunge, heavy metal, thrash, death metal, ... What I've been listening to recently: Alice In Chains, Sepultura, Obituary, ...

I also have a thing for uncommon and powerful female voices: Queen Adreena, Hole, Brody Dalle, Crucified Barbara, My Ruin, etc...

But I also can appreciate calmer stuff like Grant Lee Buffalo, Neil Young, ... It depends on my mood.


----------



## The Chief

ENFJ

Rock
Classic Rock
Alternative Rock
Grunge
Hard Rock
Indie Rock
Blues
Chillstep
Oldies (Doo-*** from the mid 50's to the early 60's to be specific, the more obscure the better. I've spent hours digging through Youtube finding some nearly forgotten gems.)
Pop (Whatever come on the radio as far as this goes, not too picky about it. I still switch the station whenever Uptown Funk comes on though.)

I'll throw out some band and artist names too. Arctic Monkeys, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Mountain, P.O.D., Stone Temple Pilots, The Blue Dawns, Puddle of Mudd, Alice in Chains, Cage the Elephant, Aerosmith, Soundgarden, Seether, Royal Blood, Joe Walsh, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Smashing Pumpkins, Pink Floyd, Shinedown, Temple of the Dog, Slash, The Sheiks, Ray Charles, Ricky Nelson, The Everly Brothers, Bill Haley, Gallahads, Otis Williams & His Charms, The Moonglows, Ben E. King, and Fats Domino.





Them_Bones said:


> Alice In Chains


Found the source of the username!


----------



## VinnieBob

INTJ
60's rock
classical
americana
blues 30's-40's mostly
fusion
hill billy jazz&blues
folk
surf
the lyrics must tell a story


----------



## Them_Bones

You actually did ! Congrats !


----------



## Them_Bones

The Chief said:


> ENFJ
> 
> Rock
> Classic Rock
> Alternative Rock
> Grunge
> Hard Rock
> Indie Rock
> Blues
> Chillstep
> Oldies (Doo-*** from the mid 50's to the early 60's to be specific, the more obscure the better. I've spent hours digging through Youtube finding some nearly forgotten gems.)
> Pop (Whatever come on the radio as far as this goes, not too picky about it. I still switch the station whenever Uptown Funk comes on though.)
> 
> I'll throw out some band and artist names too. Arctic Monkeys, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Mountain, P.O.D., Stone Temple Pilots, The Blue Dawns, Puddle of Mudd, Alice in Chains, Cage the Elephant, Aerosmith, Soundgarden, Seether, Royal Blood, Joe Walsh, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Smashing Pumpkins, Pink Floyd, Shinedown, Temple of the Dog, Slash, The Sheiks, Ray Charles, Ricky Nelson, The Everly Brothers, Bill Haley, Gallahads, Otis Williams & His Charms, The Moonglows, Ben E. King, and Fats Domino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the source of the username!


You actually did ! Congrats !


----------



## Stavrogin

INFJ:
Industrial Metal
Hardstyle
Drum & Bass
What ever genre Kaizers Orchestra belongs to.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP

(Fantasy/Cinematic/Orchestral) Metal
New Age
Psychedelic Trance
Victoriandustrial
Punk Pop


----------



## ItGoesUp

INFJ 5w4

Definitely love hip hop more than any other genre. The free flow form allows for ideas to be expressed in a way that can only be done with many words spoken quickly, with purpose. I enjoy more idealistic rap, focusing on the human condition and moral struggles. Favorite artists include Tech N9ne, Nas, Lupe Fiasco, Andre 3000, Aqualeo, Eminem, and Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Groovy

INFJ:

Hip hop (underground, jazz, political, horrorcore)
Neo-Soul
Some rock
Old RnB
Jazz and soul


----------



## cotti

I am an infj and I usually don't care of the topic of a song at all; i am much more attracted to the sound itself. I don't listen to a specific genre or singer. For example 3 of my favourite songs are "I don't want to miss a thing", "with or without you" and "bette davis eyes" (i know they all talk of love but that's not why i like them)


----------



## MissMo

All genres - INTP
Although, in my early teens, I predominantly listened to Gothic and Symphonic rock.


----------



## Logicielle

As an INTP, I mainly listen to metal. But i don't know why, i can't enjoy black/death metal. I prefer when the voice is clear, so I can understand the lyrics.
I always pay attention to the lyrics and their meaning. I don't speak english, and most of the songs I listen to are in english. If I don't understand the song by hearing it, I use to check them on the internet so I can translate the song. I like to be aware of what I'm listening to.


----------



## engellost

INFP here. My top are: 
Industrial/Synthpop (darkwave in general).
Singer/songwriter 
Hardcore Punk 
90's Alternative


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ENFP here

its funny they predicted NFs liking idealistic and political in nature XD thats like all of my music 

I like punk rock mostly but anything noy superficial or counterproductive (like it encourages something thats really negative like mysogny or drug abuse)
favorite bands are 

bad religion 

rise against 

pennywise

anything with meaning and has a powerful message hahah


----------



## Blindspots

Nowadays I listen mostly to electronic, trip hop, ambient and classical music, as well as OSTs from video games, movies and anime. They help me tune into my mind, focus and eventually wind down.

There are times I prefer to listen to electric guitar solos, and heavy, symphonic or power metal on other day. It's just not as often as when I was at bit more hot-blooded some years ago.


----------



## Wisteria

Most of it is alternative indie/rock and occasionally electronic. My favourate band is The killers, but I also like music like beach house and alt-j. When i was a teenager I loved Paramore and heavier music. Soundtrack music is really powerful, I listen to that occasionally too (INFP)


----------



## Super-Yoshi

Been really into chillstep lately for stress relief and relaxation, though I'm open to anything. I mainly listen to trance, rock, and video game orchestra. I'm an ISTJ


----------



## Pyriz

I'm an INTP and I can enjoy multiple genres. The genres I don't enjoy are rap, hip hop, most r&b, jazz and country. 

I enjoy classical music of just about any era. Tchaikovsky, Bach, Mendelssohn, Wagner, Brhams, Liszt, etc.

Also really into alternative rock, indie pop, pop punk, and some other genres that I don't know the names of. A few years ago I was really into hardcore music like metalcore and deathcore. Occasionally I'll go back and listen to some of that for nostalgia, but that's about it. 

The 1975 is probably my favorite band. Also a fan of Twenty One Pilots, Milky Chance, Magic!, Panic at the disco, The Wonder Years, Newfound Glory, and lots of other groups that I can't think of right now.


----------



## madchuckle

ENTP and any music from any genre that has complex rhythms or structure, psychedelic repetitiveness, emotionally euphoric, or really really furious, or just danceable with seductive grooves


----------



## sremmij

INFJ 6w5

Jazz is my favorite genre. I also like classical and sometimes alternative rock.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I love pop and rock. Guns N Roses, Aerosmith, Van Halen, The Cure, The Chameleons, The Smiths, Arcade Fire, David Bowie, Elton John, Bryan Adams, Lou Reed, I love classic pop divas like Whitney, Mariah, Celine. I like anything melodic and powerful with big vocals, really.


----------



## Minkun

INTJ 5w4
- Hard rock
- Post-hardcore
- Metal
- Classic rock
- Classical
- Opera
- Folk
- Jazz/ Blue
- Pop during 80s-00s
- Instrumental soundtrack


----------



## Stardustgalaxies

INFP

I usually listen to: Folk, Indie, Alternative, Synthpop, Acoustic, Indie rock, Folk rock.


----------



## Fadingspark

INFP
Mostly hard electronic music.

J-Core
Happy Hardcore
FreeForm
PowerStomp
Minimal Techno
Progressive House
French House
Experimental House
Ambient Techno
Ambient Breaks
Drum & Bass


----------



## garcdanny26

INFJ
Some genres I am a huge fan of:
Pop Punk
Alternative Rock
Indie Rock
Alternative Pop
Folk
Modern Classical Drone (A Winged Victory for the Sullen)
Chillhop (Nujabes)
Math Rock (dtb)


----------



## RosieJones468

INFP here:
I like a lot of music...
- Anything with a great beat I can dance too and is a feel good song
- occasionally indie pop (Lana del Rey) and Rock (Arctic monkeys) but I don't always feel like listening to them
- pop
- electronic pop
- occasionally classical as it can be relaxing
- sometimes more gentle pop music like Lilly Allen 
- occasionally country music but depends on the artist


----------



## JadedAlien

ENFP (in order) 
Hip Hop/Rap
R&B
Grunge
Soul
Alternative
Jazz

I used to like House before it went mainstream


----------



## JadedAlien

Oh and reggae!


----------



## TalNFJ

INFJ
All kinds of metal
All kinds of rock
Pop
Orchestral
All kinds of electronic

tbh it's all kinds of all kinds, I'd kinda hate dumb down my music to genres as it's pretty restricting lol


----------



## Librarylady

ISTJ
and likes:
Country, Rock, Pop, Some metal, some techno-ish stuff.

Keep in mind that not all SJ's are over 50 years old. My nostalgia based Si is for my actual generation (The 90's) and not a generation I never lived in. :tongue:


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*INTP*

I consider myself a very eclectic person when it comes to music and I'm always looking for something new, but I would say I listen mostly:

Experimental music
Post-punk
Alternative
Ambient
Rock
Classical
Singer-songwriter

Not exactly in that order...

I really likes those bands and artists that is always trying something different, I don't care much about how good they are playing their instruments or about their vocal range or this kind of thing (although, I know how to apreciate that too), but I think I'm more interested on how original they are and specially how their music makes me feel. Art doesn't need to make sense.


----------



## Reyzadren

This ENTP mainly likes melodic metalcore and/or melodic death metal.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

ENFP:
Black Metal
Martial Industrial
Classical
Various stuff with female INFJ vocalist


----------



## Xen23

ENTP: Insanely eclectic LOL. Pretty much most things apart from soulless charts cheese 

-Black metal like Taake and Beherit
-Mixed metal (Type O Negative is my fave Doom metal band for example)
-Darkwave
-80's goth 
-70's/80's punk and new wave
-'Indie' as in the Smiths, Happy Mondays etc 
-Dub and reggae from 60's to now
-Electronic as in breakcore, electro-swing, J-core, splittercore (and a lot of other 'cores'), d+b, trance, ambient, psychedelic, 'tekno' (underground stuff like sp23), oldskool, experimental
-Trip-hop, instrumental and experimental lo-fi hip-hop
-Prog rock like Gong, Hawkwind, Jethro Tull, 'Krautrock' such as Can, Amon Duul2 
-Folk
-Grunge
-World music (like Voodoo drumming from Benin or Tuvan/Mongolian throat singing for example)
-Medieval music
-Opera (I like Wagner particularly)
-Classical (Moussorgsky is one of my faves)
-Probably more genres that I can't recall right now
-Experimental mix-ups. Sometimes it works really well xD

Ah yeh, almost forgot, I write music too (both polyphonic/symphonic musical scores and electronica/dance) nerdy about it too lolz ;D


----------



## Navvy Jay

INFJ

I mostly listen to experimental hip hop/r&b type stuff. Kinda a hard genre to describe but there seems to be a good amount of it. Chillhop? can be jazzy too. Signature song is a decent example although there isn't much singing.

I can also get into folk and whatever ed sheeran is.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

ISFP and metal as fuck


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

I'm an ENTP and while I enjoy a lot of stuff, Hip-Hop has to be my favorite. Close seconds are punk, blues, jazz and classical.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

As an ENTP, I can say that I do like metal, but not as much death metal. I appreciate clever lyricism with high energy, so I suppose that punk would be a better genre for ENTPs all-around, although personally my favorite genre is rap.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

As for the worst genre IMO, might be country or choir, maybe screamo. Country (except for Jonny Cash) is just boring and flat, choir is like a boring, less creative version of classical. While I like metal, screamo is just obnoxious and lacks any substance: its empty noise.


----------



## Yeebees

As an ENTP I enjoy:

Dubstep/Electronic
Christian Hip Hop
40s Jazz/Sinatra 
Some Pop


----------



## Aiwass

*INFJ* here and I'd say I'm into all things experimental. I've been listening to a lot of electronica, Björk, LCD Soundsystem, Portishead and Godspeed You! Black Emperor lately.

I have a number of favorite singer-songwriters, especially female singer-songwriters. PJ Harvey, Joanna Newsom, Joni Mitchell and Tori Amos are my top 4.

I love high quality art rock such as David Bowie, Talking Heads and Brian Eno.

Among the more conventional rock bands I like: Brand New, The Cure, The Who, Kyuss, Queens of the Stone Age, Sonic Youth and Bright Eyes.

I find it hard to get into metal. I find it difficult to like most things, in general. My tastes are demanding.


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Aiwass said:


> *INFJ* here and I'd say I'm into all things experimental. I've been listening to a lot of electronica, Björk, LCD Soundsystem, Portishead and Godspeed You! Black Emperor lately.
> 
> I have a number of favorite singer-songwriters, especially female singer-songwriters. PJ Harvey, Joanna Newsom, Joni Mitchell and Tori Amos are my top 4.
> 
> I love high quality art rock such as David Bowie, Talking Heads and Brian Eno.
> 
> Among the more conventional rock bands I like: Brand New, The Cure, The Who, Kyuss, Queens of the Stone Age, Sonic Youth and Bright Eyes.
> 
> I find it hard to get into metal. I find it difficult to like most things, in general. My tastes are demanding.


Never really liked Bjork myself. Personally I'm more into blues, rap, jazz, metal and classical with a bit of Punk, Rolling Stones and Queen in there for obvious reasons

Specifically I like Chicago blues (Muddy Waters, etc.), Grime, and East-Coast rap. I'm a huge Wu-Tang and Oxxxymiron fan











In fact, I'm a REALLY big Oxxxy fan


----------

